# Looking for Spray Paint to touch up my Mahindra 6030



## rutledoux (Jan 7, 2021)

Looking to pretty up my Mahindra 6030. I can find red and gray but cannot find the color for the Rims. Does anyone know what color I should be searching for?

(BTW…red and gray are very hard to find and expensive…dealer hands not been much help. Is this shortage being created by the COVID supply constraints?)

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Probably the Mahindra grey that is listed here......






Mahindra | Paint | All States Ag Parts


Paint - Mahindra, for sale at All States Ag Parts. Buy with confidence our new, used, rebuilt parts come with our one year warranty.




www.tractorpartsasap.com





VanSickle also has Mahindra colors......



https://www.vansicklepaint.com/documents/sites/documents.vogelpaint.com/files/documents/VanSickleCatalogVol3-Web.pdf


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

rutledoux said:


> Looking to pretty up my Mahindra 6030. I can find red and gray but cannot find the color for the Rims. Does anyone know what color I should be searching for?
> 
> (BTW…red and gray are very hard to find and expensive…dealer hands not been much help. Is this shortage being created by the COVID supply constraints?)
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help.


Quality auto paint has always been expensive, especially Red (takes a lot of pigment). Red also has way more different shades/hues than most other colors.

A lot of automotive painters now days are using a couple of PPG cell phone Apps to match existing paint to a PPG color code #/name.... Here's a link

PPG Color Cell Phone Apps


----------

